# Aging a horse by its tail?



## Gf5871 (9 August 2017)

Is this even a thing?
I was collared by my neighbour this evening while doing the horses who commented on how much of a "big lad" my cob was. Thinking she was talking about his waist line ((he's a little bit podgey at the moment)) I jokingly replied to her that he was putting weight on ready for winter, where she replied that she was talking about his height & how at fully grown he would be massive, my response to her was that I didn't think he'd make much bigger, he's currently 12/12.1 he might make 13hh at a push but I think that's wishful thinking on my behalf... she told me that 12hh for a yearling was huge- but he's not a yearling... he's 3! She's aged him by his tail as it's curly? And apparently only yearlings have curly tails? He's very babyfaced, but I didn't think cobs really matured until they where 6/7? I don't know many yearlings with a full mane & a tail not only as thick as a tree trunk but also to the floor?


----------



## catroo (9 August 2017)

No, you can't accurately age a horse by its tail. In the politeness way possible they sound absolutely clueless!


----------



## oldie48 (10 August 2017)

It's an old wives tail!


----------



## Nasicus (10 August 2017)

If that were the case, she'd have a hell of a time aging a Bashkir Curly


----------



## Gf5871 (10 August 2017)

She's a champion carriage driver apparently &#55357;&#56900;
His tail isn't curly, more wavy.. typical of a cob? 
After saying I didn't think he'd get over 13hh I was told he was far too small for me anyway so she doesn't know why I'm bothering...


----------

